# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Sayana prikpil

## anja428

mijn vraag is als volgt wie heeft er ervaring mee 
met deze prikpil
ik gebruik hem nu half jaar en de eerste maanden bleef ik bloeden 
nu ineens twee weken voor dat ik opnieuw moet komen voor de prik 
zie ik weer lichtbloed en lijkt het wel of ik moet menstrueren 
snap er geen jota meer van weet iemand er iets meer over 
groetjes anja

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Anja,

Helaas zijn er nog geen reacties geweest op je vraag, en heb ik zelf helaas ook geen ervaring met deze prikpil. 

Gebruik je hem op dit moment zelf nog steeds? En is de situatie inmiddels al iets veranderd? Wanneer de klachten voort blijven duren is het misschien handig om even te overleggen met de huisarts!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## marja42

Hoi Anja,

Ik heb 4 jaar de prikpil gehad. Het laatste anderhalf jaar met tussentijdse bloedingen. Erg vervelend. Ik ben hiervoor naar de gynaecoloog gegaan. Het blijkt dat, door de prikpil, je baarmoederwand dunner wordt waardoor die bloedingen ontstaan. Dit is te verhelpen door een hormoonkuur. Ik had daar echter geen zin in. Ook was het te verhelpen door de prikpil niet om de drie maar om de twee maanden te nemen. Ook dit leek mij niet verstandig. Ik ben daarom afgelopen maandag toch maar weer overgestapt naar de "gewone" pil, maar dan een lichte. Dan is er weer gewoon regelmaat. Succes ermee.

Groetjes Marja.

----------

